# Hyatt Ziva Los Cabos - Barcelo Palace Deluxe Los Cabos - Mandatory AI Fee



## Rohey (Jan 23, 2016)

Received a letter this week that significantly alters the Timeshare agreement.  The Hotel suffered considerable damage from Hurricane Odile and after the remodel it reopened as the Barcelo Palace Deluxe Los Cabos, and then re-branded as the Hyatt Ziva Los Cabos.

They are now "requiring" both hotel resort guests and timeshare owners to purchase the all-inclusive package at $135 per day per person ($270 per day per couple!).  They rationalize this as they have removed the kitchen facilities from the building where our timeshare is located.  Does not appear to be any recourse on this type of action and can't seem to locate any help. 

Any insight or suggestions are appreciated.  The actual letter is posted below
///////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////

Dear Timeshare Member: 
As was widely reported on the news, on September 14, 2014, Hurricane Odile made landfall on the Baja California Peninsula, severely affecting the region and causing extensive damage to the Hyatt Ziva Los Cabos Hotel. Following the hurricane, the hotel was closed for repairs and renovation. 
We are proud to inform you that after a multi-million Dollar construction and renovation project, the Hyatt Ziva Los Cabos Hotel has been reopened with new and improved facilities. We invite you to access our webpage at the following address and take a look at what the hotel has to offer after the completion of this exciting process: http://loscabos.ziva.hyatt.com/en/hotel/our-hotel.html 
As you know, since the property underwent its first remodel project and was reopened as the Barcelo Palace Deluxe Los Cabos, the hotel has been operated under the all-inclusive model. This continued to be the case after its rebranding as the Hyatt Ziva Los Cabos, and now after the completion of this remodel process. Although the initial renovation, as well as the subsequent renovation following the hurricane, added new and significantly improved facilities to the hotel for the enjoyment of the timeshare owners, no extraordinary fees have been charged to cover their cost, as allowed under the documents governing the timeshare. As a result of the above, guests staying at the resort (including timeshare owners) are required to purchase an all-inclusive package that allows them to enjoy all the first-class food, beverage and services options offered by the resort to all of its guests. 
The rate of the all-inclusive package for 2015 and 2016 is $135 US Dollars per adult (and children 12 and over) per night, and $65 US Dollars per child under 12 years old per night. However, as an introductory offer, we are extending a promotional rate of $55 US Dollars per adult (and children 12 and over) per night, and $25 US Dollars per child under 12 years old per night, to those time-share members who return a signed copy of this letter by January 31, 2016. 
This signed letter can be sent to: 
Paseo Malecon s/n Lote 5
Zona Hotelera 23405
San Jose Del Cabo BCS. MX 
Or a signed copy can be sent electronically to Claudia.rosas@hyatt.com 
The above rates will be increased on an annual basis not to exceed 6% of the prior year regular or promotional rates. 
Please note that the purchase of the all-inclusive package described above is mandatory for all guests and time-share members staying at the resort, as the resort has no pay-per-use food and beverage outlets and the rooms have no food-preparation facilities. The purchase of the above all-inclusive package is in addition to, and not in lieu of, the payment of any maintenance and other fees as provided in your lodging services agreement. 
We hope to see you soon at the new and improved Hyatt Ziva Los Cabos!

Sincerely,
Playa Cabos Baja S. de R.L. de C.V.

Francisco Silva
General Manager – Hyatt Ziva Los Cabos 

I hereby confirm that I wish to take advantage of the promotional rate described above. By executing a copy of this letter, I agree that the terms of this letter amend the terms of the lodging services contract and other documents governing your time share membership, and consent to the modifications made to the facilities of the resort.

_________________________________
Name:
Date:


----------



## TBipp (Jan 30, 2016)

Did you own a timeshare unit with a full kitchen at this location prior to the change?


----------



## kris pechet (Jan 16, 2017)

Rahey - they are trying to pull the same thing on us.  I believe it is a breach of the contract.  What have you been able to find out and where can we complain or appeal to.  We wish to go and use the timeshare as per the contract and do not want to pay any extra money for the food.  We are prepared to eat off site as necessary.  In fact, it was a breach of the contract to unilaterally remove the kitchen facilities as that was part of the original deal.  Anyone have something to contribute to help us out?


----------

